# Recommendations for 15-17 that can handle 1-3 chop and not get you wet



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Having not been on a ton of the new smaller skiffs that may suit your needs, here's my $0.02 on what you're looking for:

Relatively long (17'+) and narrow, 12-13 degree dead rise, small center or tiller with grab handle to run from the center of the boat, exaggerated spray rails, and trim tabs. One boat that fits this criteria is the East Cape EVO. I've never been on one so I'm not recommending it explicitly, I'm sure there are others that would do as well.

Budget will play a big role in this, if you're limited an older Hobie Power Skiff may suit your needs.

Keep in mind no small skiff is going to get up and run in 3' seas. 3' is not "chop", it is either small rolling swells or confused whitecaps. I was on a buddy's 21' Sea Hunt in Chocktawhatchee Bay on a 3-4' day. He said we were going to get up and run around to the other side of the bay and see if it was calmer, and I thought "like hell we are", we had 6 people on the boat. It blew me away how well it rode and how dry it was at 30 mph, but that is a big, deep boat. A Hewes Redfisher 18 or even a Pathfinder 2200 which are still much more capable than poling skiffs would have been zero fun that day.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will start of by saying I have no affiliation to or do I own one but look on you tube of the guy in the east cape glide in some nasty water and he was staying very dry. On a side note I would own one in a heartbeat just can't justify the money imho.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Mako 171. 10" draft and will keep you very dry in the chop


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I will start of by saying I have no affiliation to or do I own one but look on you tube of the guy in the east cape glide in some nasty water and he was staying very dry. On a side note I would own one in a heartbeat just can't justify the money imho.


I think I know what video you are talking about and I have been on that same exact skiff. Green with Yammy 25hp right? He was taking the waves head on. If he was getting side chop/slop of 1-3 feet it would be a different story. Glide definitely not best option for 1-3' chop, it's a great TPS but not ideal for that kind of chop. You want more freeboard and more deadrise for 1-3' of chop. Evo, maverick hpx, action craft, hewes, Biscayne are better options.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly, there's no skiff on the market that will keep you dry and comfortable in a true 2-3' sea. I get wet in these conditions on a 25' Hydra Sports...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

3 ft chop is a lot bigger than people realize, that's basically waist high. That's not going to be a pleasant ride. Staying dry in a small skiff in that kind of chop is not a realistic expectation.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

AfterHours2 said:


> Honestly, there's no skiff on the market that will keep you dry and comfortable in a true 2-3' sea. I get wet in these conditions on a 25' Hydra Sports...


Great honest answer above. Try sticking a yard stick up in the air and get an idea of what 3 foot really looks like. Add to the equation that a 3' sea state in inshore waters or lake is the result of wind. You ain't gonna find any skiff that can run it that slop.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the intel folks... Those East Cape boats like a nice fit and finish skiff for sure.. Watched a few U tube videos on them. Yes I agree 3 ft would be expecting a bit much for a skiff. So let me ask, what would a skiff the likes of a East Cape Evo or Vantage be capable of in a real choppy open bay or intercostal. By the way any idea what those East Cape run $$. I understand they do lots of customization according to what a customer wants.. So the cost can vary, but what do the average.. Any idea ?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Again, if we're talking true wave heights, a Vantage/Evo/Biscayne/HPX would only be comfortable in 1-2' long interval seas. If the winds howling, it's only a matter of just how bad you want to be on the water. I wouldn't hesitate to run any of the above named skiffs on any snotty day inshore or the lake. There's plenty more that are capable but I only listed a few..


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a Livingston 14 cat hull. Beamy and plenty of freeboard. It's a 'big' small skiff. Search this forum for images. Designed by a Boeing engineer 40 or so years ago. It is the Gheenoe of the Pacific NW. There is not a better riding small skiff. 9" draft. Hull is about $3K. Easy to launch and a breeze to clean up.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/first-skiff.31618/#post-264401


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Having not been on a ton of the new smaller skiffs that may suit your needs, here's my $0.02 on what you're looking for:
> 
> Relatively long (17'+) and narrow, 12-13 degree dead rise, small center or tiller with grab handle to run from the center of the boat, exaggerated spray rails, and trim tabs. One boat that fits this criteria is the East Cape EVO. I've never been on one so I'm not recommending it explicitly, I'm sure there are others that would do as well.
> 
> ...


A couple of weeks ago, I needed to launch my boat on a Friday to be ready for a trip early Saturday morning. That Friday there were small craft advisories. I launched in Joe's Bayou and had to run around to the harbor. After I got out there on my skiff I thought I should not be out here. I took 2 waves over the bow. Choctawhatchee bay can get hairy. And I have been out there plenty of times in a bigger center console and so I naturally think, "I'll be fine." I forgot just how small the freeboard is on my skiff and how big those waves in the bay actually are.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thanks again for more intel,

After Hours 2 can you name some more so I can have a look at them as well...

Les thanks for the heads up on the Cat 14, I have a builder in town also that builds cats, Yes you get get plenty beam with one. May need to give them a look, just not a big fan of the cat, really don't like how they handle in the water, guess I'm just use to a V hull.. Where in Fl is the one you referred located.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What kind of budget are you working with? A older Action Craft or Hewes Redfisher is a solid platform on snotty days. The East Capes, Mavericks and HB's are going to start in the 40's.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I know the Egret 16' is a great boat for cutting chop, but like they said above, ZERO small boat will stay dry in true slop. If there is a nasty side wind, it doesn't matter what boat you have, you will get wet. Egret boats are just as pricey as HB's, EC & Mavericks. Good luck with your search!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

AfterHours2 said:


> Honestly, there's no skiff on the market that will keep you dry and comfortable in a true 2-3' sea. I get wet in these conditions on a 25' Hydra Sports...


This is/will be the best comment on this post....


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

A 3 footer is as tall as the counter tops in your kitchen. Sitting down in your boat you would be eye level with some of those waves. I don't care what anyone says, nobody is running in that mess.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

AfterHours2 said:


> A older Action Craft or Hewes Redfisher is a solid platform on snotty days. The East Capes, Mavericks and HB's are going to start in the 40's.


I was thinking the same thing. If ride quality is higher priority than technical poling skiff-type draft, no reason to pay TPS prices or sacrifice ride comfort with a zero or near-zero deadrise boat.

Action Craft 16 or 17, Redfisher 16, lappy 16, Master Angler 17, etc. all might fit the bill.

For a new boat that has some vee and doesn't cost more than your truck, also take a look at Lazy River (http://lazyriverskiffs.com/).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Seabreeze said:


> Thanks for all the intel folks... Those East Cape boats like a nice fit and finish skiff for sure.. Watched a few U tube videos on them. Yes I agree 3 ft would be expecting a bit much for a skiff. So let me ask, what would a skiff the likes of a East Cape Evo or Vantage be capable of in a real choppy open bay or intercostal. By the way any idea what those East Cape run $$. I understand they do lots of customization according to what a customer wants.. So the cost can vary, but what do the average.. Any idea ?


What is your budget!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Panga 16 or 18
Dolphin super skiff


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> Dolphin super skiff


Yup. I'll put my little SS up against any other skiff on the planet when it comes to flattening out a chop (v-shape, narrow beam) and staying dry (bow flare). Of course, when you stand on the gunnel with heavy camera equipment it will tip and you'll fall in, so there's that.


----------



## Todd L McCagg (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry. Noob. What's TPS? 




zthomas said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If ride quality is higher priority than technical poling skiff-type draft, no reason to pay TPS prices or sacrifice ride comfort with a zero or near-zero deadrise boat.
> 
> Action Craft 16 or 17, Redfisher 16, lappy 16, Master Angler 17, etc. all might fit the bill.
> 
> For a new boat that has some vee and doesn't cost more than your truck, also take a look at Lazy River (http://lazyriverskiffs.com/).


oon


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Yes I agree no need to pay for a New TPS (Tactical Polling Skiff) for what I need, so I will look at a nice used Action Craft 16 or 17, Redfisher 16, lappy 16, Master Angler, 17 Panga 16 or 18
Dolphin super skiff

BTW I should of described 1-2 slop in the open bay, and not 3, my apologies..

I did call maverick today, and they also recommended the Hewes Redfisher

To all that has contributed, thanks so much for all the leads to have me looking in the right direction. You guys Rock !!

If anyone else has anything to add, please do so.. It will give me more to look for on the used market.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Seabreeze said:


> Yes I agree no need to pay for a New TPS (Tactical Polling Skiff) for what I need, so I will look at a nice used Action Craft 16 or 17, Redfisher 16, lappy 16, Master Angler, 17 Panga 16 or 18
> Dolphin super skiff
> 
> BTW I should of described 1-2 slop in the open bay, and not 3, my apologies..
> ...


Lappy refers to lapstrake, a building method where planks are overlapped. The look of the lapstrake build was also used on the Hewes Redfisher/Bonefisher models (minus the wood), so many people refer to the years when these boats had this look as the "lappies". I'm not sure which year Hewes (Maverick Boat Group) stopped the look, but here is a photo of one:









Btw, maybe I missed this already, but what is your budget?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have an older action craft and would put it against anything out there for big water ability.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Pretty much this for a legit 3' chop...


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I would look at a 2001 or newer 17' Cape Horn with a 115. Huge boat for only being 17' with about a 90" beam.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm biased, but I'll add another vote for the older Redfisher. Mine is an 18 and will eat up chop pretty well -- it's a bit heavier than a true skiff, but I still don't have any problem poling around. I wouldn't want to pole anything much larger, though. It sounds like you could even use a trolling motor for most of what you're doing, so you might be able to get something even deeper. I think an older Maverick MA18 might fit the bill for you too -- it's a touch deeper than the Redfisher so it will ride slightly nicer/drier, but will be a little tougher to pole (which doesn't matter much to you anyway).

I've never been on a 16 lappy, so I can't comment much on those. I've never been on an Action Craft either, but I hear lots of good things. I'd also keep an eye out for a Backcountry or a Key West Stealth if you want to stick with the flats boat style.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Seabreeze said:


> small 15-17 that can handle 1-3 chop and not get you wet or beat up without a big draft ... Don't necessary have to be able to get into the skinniest waters, but I would like to get into the mangroves
> I also venture to lakes so something that can do both.


As mentioned, there isn't a micro or flats skiff that can handle true 2-3' seas without a spray.

A panga skiff seems to be your most logical choice here.
It would be able to safely handle larger bodies of water and can still get you skinny enough.
That would absolutely be my go to in your shoes (based on needs listed).

The prices can vary widely but check out Panga Marine, Andros Boatworks, and Mojito boats.

You can certainly find a 16' or 18' skiff that can handle 2-3' seas safely and relatively dry conditions for around the $15-20K mark.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

@yobata ~ very nice looking and condition Hewes, thanks for the explanation about lappie 

@tj ~ sweet looking CC open fisherman 3' chop and a whole lot more lol

@ Backcountry ~ Action craft are also very nice boats.

@ JR ~I am familiar with the CH , yes plenty of room, looking bigger than they are on the inside because of no liner. A very easy clean up because of that, and a good ocean boat. The 17 may be a contender, I'll have to check the draft.. Want to get into estuaries

@ byrson ~ I was looking at KW 15 & 17 , that's another possibility

@ tdstewie ~ Will look into Panga Marine, Andros Boatworks, and Mojito boats.
Yes that will be my budget you mentioned. I have a Motor Home on a dealers lot presently that needs to get sold first. It has a Mercedes engine and gets 20MPG with less than 10K on the speedometer.. in Excellent condition. So it should move pretty fast


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

For all-around utility, you probably won't do a lot better than a panga-style 18'.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

2-3 foot chop are almost rollers. What most guys (even in the 24' plus category) call 2-3 foot chop is a foot or so. It's kind of like guys that claim their boat runs in 2-3" all day and they are chopping bottom in 6".


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

tgjohnso said:


> View attachment 10414
> 
> 
> Pretty much this for a legit 3' chop...



Probably still getting wet in a 3 ft chop at the right angle.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Probably still getting wet in a 3 ft chop at the right angle.


35' Sea Hunter is a nice ride. This is a video I took on a Snotty Winter morning in December. Love it when work sends me fishing.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qZECU_ffCq253qq0a98XlVS4sJLELJuEUQ


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Try looking for a unicorn at the same time - you'll have about as much luck finding that too. Lots of good posts above - 3' chop is just more than what a 15 to 17 skiff can handle and keep you dry. That is a completely different boat. Even the pangas will get you wet in 3' chop. I've spent more than enough time in them to verify that.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Could always run a hobie skiff with a pilot house. Seems to be a thing out on the west coast.

Might even be able to pole it from the top.


----------

